# Why do I not have a High Precision Event Timer?



## OBM-man (Jun 8, 2009)

It says: "No drivers are installed for this device".
I have windows vista 32-bit, and I don't know how to get this device. I want it badly.


----------



## OBM-man (Jun 8, 2009)

update


----------



## Riskyone101 (Oct 22, 2008)

Hello and Welcome to TSF,

Satellite A300 - 20P system unit
Model Number: PSAGCE-09M006AR

http://download.cnet.com/High-precision-event-timer/3000-2110_4-177954.html


----------



## OBM-man (Jun 8, 2009)

Riskyone101 said:


> Hello and Welcome to TSF,
> 
> Satellite A300 - 20P system unit
> Model Number: PSAGCE-09M006AR
> ...


I already tried that file, it doesn't work with windows vista(the OS is not supported). Isn't there another one which is supported for installation on my system?


----------



## Riskyone101 (Oct 22, 2008)

http://support.microsoft.com/kb/935791/


----------



## OBM-man (Jun 8, 2009)

Riskyone101 said:


> http://support.microsoft.com/kb/935791/


Doesn't help.


----------



## OBM-man (Jun 8, 2009)

update


----------



## Riskyone101 (Oct 22, 2008)

What do you mean it doesnt help?
What service pack do you have installed?


----------

